# Bilge Blowers question



## Noxx (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello,
I plan to buy a 3'' bilge blower for my fume hood. Is it a good idea ? I've heard that bilge blowers have their motor insulated so fumes should not affect it.

Let me know if it would work or not.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 20, 2008)

They're intended to be spark proof, so the shaft may be exposed. It will slowly degrade, but should last a considerable time. 

Problem is they are generally made of plastic-----so would be useless for incineration. That probably is not of concern to you. It would be for me. 

I used a paddle wheel blower, made to be clog proof. They are available from W.W. Grainger, and likely other sources. 

I think you'll find a squirrel cage type blower will give more than its share of trouble over the long haul. I used one with my first fume hood. It used to get filled in with particles between the sections of the blower, reducing its ability to move air, then a portion would clear, making the blower run off balance and shake like hell. I would strongly suggest you avoid a squirrel cage type blower for that reason. 

Harold


----------

